# red tailed shark



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok i don't know if this is normal but say i turn off my light and come back in about 2 or 3 hours(or less), turn my light back on and my red tailed shark is almost grey and its tail is clear. Then as time goes by it gets darker. I dont know if this means if it's stressed or it's just normal. (temp is about 77-78)

Thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It's normal. Fish change their colors whenever they go inactive or active.

When switching on the aquarium light, turn on the room light first. This will prevent the chances of your fish getting stressed.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you very much (i don;t have an aquarium light lol)


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

mine dose this ether when the lights off or if hes stressed


----------

